# Dug a poison I've never seen  VAsogen



## downeastdigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone ever seen this 6 sided poison?  It is not embossed Poison.  Any info.  help   -   thanks!


----------



## madman (Oct 13, 2008)

yo bram, nice stuff youve been getting lately!  heres one i found in a toc dump looks old mike


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2008)

Vasogen was used in two solutions, iodine vasogen for hernia and mercury vasogen for swelling, in Sweden for masage thearpy. In the US it was taken internaly for chronic inflamation. It is English or possibly Irish.


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you Dr. Warren   You know your stuff

 Still a cool bottle, even if it aint American 

 Nice shape and color.

 Thanks for your help guys!


----------

